# how to idenfity Madone KVF



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't tell from non-KVF Madone 6 series. What model year was this introduced?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

framesti said:


> I can't tell from non-KVF Madone 6 series. What model year was this introduced?


Its very easy to spot, the KVF bikes have the integrated brakes. First year '13.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Its very easy to spot, the KVF bikes have the integrated brakes. First year '13.


If that's the case, quick and fast way is that the rear brake is mounted under the BB.


----------

